# Chordata - Free software for Windows, Mac and Linux



## Kenmac

I just thought I'd give you all a heads-up on this free software program I found recently. In a nutshell, it shows you what chords are in a song. This doesn't show you notes for lead instruments (vocals, guitar, etc.) All you do is open up the folder on the top left side of the program and add a wav, aiff, mp3, etc. audio file. Press the play button and the program will analyze the file for about 2 seconds then it will scroll along and show you the chords.

There are various visualizations that you can turn on or off if you find it a little confusing. I took a screenshot of the program earlier this evening:



There's also this YouTube video that shows how the program works:







As I said it's freely downloadable for Windows, Mac and Linux. Here are the links:


Windows: ..::CLAM::.. C++ Library for Audio and Music -- WINDOWS LAST STABLE VERSION

Mac: ..::CLAM::.. C++ Library for Audio and Music -- MAC OSX LAST STABLE VERSION

Linux: ..::CLAM::.. C++ Library for Audio and Music

Make sure you download the one that says Chordata. They have other programs there as well but I find this one to be the most interesting. Also check out the tutorial page here: Chordata tutorial - Clam Although you shouldn't really need it as the software is quite easy to use. The only thing that bothers me about this program is the fact it was released in 2010 and I didn't find out about it until now. Better now than never I suppose. Have fun with it.


----------



## LexxM3

Seems like Chordata is only available for Windows (there is no Chordata at your Mac or Linux links above, only at the Windows link) and the last release is from March 2010, so not well maintained. Nevertheless, I will give it a shot on a PC when I get a chance, thanks!


----------



## Kenmac

Hi LexxM3, sorry about that. I was in a bit of a hurry when I posted that last night and didn't realize that the Mac version was called Annotator. You can download It at the link above. Here's the tutorial page for it as well: Music Annotator tutorial - Clam If you do want to use the Chordata program on Mac you can download a program called Wine Bottler which allows you to use a lot of Windows programs on your Mac. It's here if you want to check it out: WineBottler | Run Windows-based Programs on a Mac Whichever version you use I hope it'll help you in figuring out songs.


----------



## Steadfastly

How is this different from Sibelius or one of the other music notation software programs except that they can do a lot more and most of the better ones are not free?


----------



## Kenmac

Steadfastly said:


> How is this different from Sibelius or one of the other music notation software programs except that they can do a lot more and most of the better ones are not free?


This is mainly for chords. Sibelius, Finale and others are for creating scores and sheet music. (As you said, notation software.) Chordata doesn't use MIDI as those programs do. BTW have you seen Musescore? It's free and it does the same things that Sibelius and Finale can do. Here's the link if you want to check it out: MuseScore | Free music composition and notation software


----------



## amagras

I've been looking for a free alternative to Band in a Box, something where I can write down chords and it would play the backing track. Is it possible to do that with this one?


----------



## Kenmac

amagras said:


> I've been looking for a free alternative to Band in a Box, something where I can write down chords and it would play the backing track. Is it possible to do that with this one?


I found something called MMA (Musical MIDI Accompaniment) that'll do that. Bear in mind I haven't downloaded this yet but from what I've read on the website it seems like it works in a similar fashion to BIAB. There are versions for Mac and Windows and yes it's free.  Here's the website: MMA Home Page


----------



## amagras

You're the best Kenmac! Thank you!

Upd- it works and makes me feel I'm a nerd


----------



## Kenmac

amagras said:


> You're the best Kenmac! Thank you!
> 
> Upd- it works and makes me feel I'm a nerd


You've made me blush amagras but you're welcome. Yeah, I downloaded it and it is a little on the geeky side to set up. If you haven't got it already there's a graphical front end for the program here: LeMMA It makes it easier to work with.


----------



## sakuarius102

Ohh, is very dificult for my level, but Thanks !


----------



## Kenmac

You're welcome.


----------

